# my poor bootsie



## littleangel83uk2000 (Aug 2, 2006)

hello my name is jayne and i recently found my poor 1 year old cat dead on the path nearby my house. bless her she was the best thing in our lives at the time and we miss her greatly. we are planning to get 2 more kittys originally planned to keep her company but never mind.

jayne xx


----------



## jezza (Oct 26, 2004)

aww, im so sorry for you jayne, its horrible when your cat dies so unexpectely and you cant prepair your self, im sorry


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Jayne, I'm so sorry you lost your little friend. I hope the new kitties bring you some comfort. You'll never forget, but the pain does ease with time. Sending blessings your way.


----------



## Mr. Kind (Dec 24, 2005)

Real sorry to hear of you loss and so sad at only 1 year. I hope your new kittens bring you peace and joy.


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

I'm sorry to hear about your loss. I'm sure your cat had a good life here on earth because of you though.


----------

